# Best treatment for heel bulb thrush?



## RedHorseRidge (Nov 3, 2012)

Jumping4Joy said:


> Anyone know anything that will treat this quickly? My trainer and I have been putting betadine inside of the cleft, but it isn't helping at all. Any suggestions?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can try an antibiotic like the cow mastitis medicine Today or Tomorrow. Both of these have a very thin long tip on the syringe so you can get it into the cleft. This is what I used on my mare with central sulcus thrush.

There is also a WellHorse product that works well on thrush (I think it's Thrush Off). I like the Well Horse because you can paint it on and it's pretty thick and stays put.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I bought some thrush buster yesterday and put it on so hopefully that works! Thanks for the advice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedHorseRidge (Nov 3, 2012)

Jumping4Joy said:


> I bought some thrush buster yesterday and put it on so hopefully that works! Thanks for the advice!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I could never get anywhere with ThrushBuster. I think it's because it has a tendency to affect the good tissue as well as the bad. Plus, my horse's thrush was bad enough the TB burned when applied. Just watch your horse for a reaction; if it appears it bothers, you might want to try the Tomorrow medication or the WellHorse, which does not burn.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Make sure you pack it and maybe wrap to to keep good stuff in and bad out.

I've seen medicated anti fungal pads from the vet that work great.

Make sure it's done daily or even twice at first.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I've never had to deal with him having any medical issues before (first horse) so this is all very good info! I was packing the hoof for about a week with betadine and ichthammol and he showed an improvement, I'm just trying to get rid of the last bit of thrush he may have! I haven't been riding during this period so I think that helped a lot, but I'm going to try and ride today since he looked pretty good yesterday when bringing him in. He also didn't show any signs of irritation to the TB so that's good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Thrush is more of a maintenance issue, I wouldn't worry too much and it sounds like you're doing all the right things!

I would continue packing it daily until the crack has grown out. If it's narrow and shallow but still there you can still treat without the packing. If it's deep do not use TB, use the betadine (or something else). If it's shallow use the TB. Do NOT use Ichthammol. That's sensitive tissue and it's also not what it's meant for.

If he's prone to thrush/heel cracks I would definitely use TB here and there as a maintenance thing or anytime you start noticing anything odd.

Thrush rarely makes a horse lame. I don't think riding/not riding will have any effect and unless he is lame there's no reason you shouldn't ride.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Thrush*

Make sure that your horse is in a clean, dry area. Having the foot trimmed is important. Daily cleaning of her/his hooves is important to get rid of the infection. Effective treatment for thrush benefits from removal of the affected and infected areas with a hoof knife and nippers, along with thorough cleansing of all crevices. Vigorous use of a wire brush helps to scrub away all necrotic material. Most thrush organisms are extremely susceptible to antibacterial solutions such as tamed iodine and bleach. Iodine with water to a 2% solution. 
What might have helped clear up the thrush problem with a couple of treatments. It might be beneficial to treat the horse with poultice bandages and/or have daily foot soaks with antiseptic solutions. 

While iodine is great, its only good for short periods of time if the foot continues to be exposed to what caused the thrush in the first place(happens if you're not wrapping the foot thats affected). This might sound funny, diapers make great bandages because they are breathable.


----------

